# Has anyone tried riding in Motocross Pants??



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I did a endo and tore my leg up on some rocks, those pants are looking pretty good about now, has anyone tried them for mountaln biking??? I've seen a few people on the trails with them on and just wondering how they worked out.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

I did it, as a joke. It's not that hard to get use too, and I'm sure it would help more on trails where there are bushes and such. I rode in my MSR pants.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

I've ridden BMX w/ my moto pants and they're fine. If I rode MTB in a way that I needed that kind of "protection", I would wear 'em in a heartbeat.


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

I think it's fairly common in the DH world... I've seen moto pants being sold as dual usage (moto + DH)


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

10+ yrs. Just don't expect any skin protection. Your pants may not get torn up but you will get serious burns unless you also wear something like Dainese modular impact shorts with armor.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I raced motocross, but we wore real leathers back then, they did protect good, but were heavy, I'm not worried about strawberries, its meat I don't like to give up, rocks and metal seem to like my meat,LOL and I was really wondering about movement, I'm not downhill racing, most of my falls are at lower speed, in the corners or over roots, rocks and sand. MX pants seem like a good option if they don't interfere with movement.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

manabiker said:


> ...I was really wondering about movement...


Like I said, I've ONLY ridden BMX wearing moto pants (TLD SE stuf). No issues whatsoever w/ movement. If they work ok for BMX, MTBing ain't gonna any different.


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

I think you're on the seat a lot more for MTB than BMX, though....


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

RoyDean said:


> I think you're on the seat a lot more for MTB than BMX, though....


For sure, but I'm not sure why that's an issue.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

i pretty much only wear pants for DH anymore, i like the extra protection and the fact that my legs aren't covered in dirt at the end of the day. Don't think i could wear them for XC, though.


----------



## hazzed (Dec 31, 2011)

i have riden alot of downhill tracks with fox 180 moto pants...they do not interfere with anything and are very comfortable


----------



## Tony2x (Dec 8, 2009)

I wear them for winter XC riding here in the northeast. All year long I ride with padded shorts either under a pair of cargo shorts above 35-40deg or the Fox moto pants I got off fleabay really cheap when the temp drops below that. I'm just not one of those guys that's comfortable riding in cycling shorts or tights. The pants keep my legs nice and warm and there's no issues with movement or comfort. Only crashed in them once and they provided decent protection. The only thing I'm giving up is pockets, so I either just throw a pack on my back or a bag under the seat to carry whatever I need.


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

They work great in cold weather.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

If it gets cold enough.

Klim Baja Pants - 2010 - Dirt Bike Motocross - Motorcycle Superstore


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

I wear 3/4 pants with a zip on lowers. The are made from thick water proof spandex with front and rear pockets. It is very comfertable and warm on the cool days. Ive worn them on 75 degree weather and they were comfy.I wear a pair of padded roadie shorts under for cushioning. There is room for shin guards under the short. They should give some protection from rocks and good protection from thorns and Poisen Ivey. I got them at REI and recommend them.


----------

